# What do you think of Ridgid power tools? Do you own any Ridgid tools?



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Table saw and worm drive saw. Awesome the both of them. 

Always careful of anything else made by them though(as far as power tools).


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I never liked their cordless stuff, but I have the laminate trimer, fuego one handed recip saw, portable Table saw and benchtop belt sander and really have nothing bad to say about any of it. None of it is reslly daily use stuff, but i have been okay with the quality and accuracy of all of them.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> why would ya buy 3


Replaced on warranty


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

To the OP:

For what are you using the laminate trimmer that it is underpowered?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> they made the first cordless screw gun used by the astronauts:thumbup:


Really 



Tom Struble said:


> i just brought the cordless mm type thing...i like it


You talkin about the JobMax:blink:



tccoggs said:


> fuego one handed recip saw, http://www.theblaze.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Nail-gun.jpg


I tryin to win one of these on e-bay:whistling



txgencon said:


> To the OP:
> For what are you using the laminate trimmer that it is underpowered?


 I have hallowed out8'of 1x2 for wire to through a few times with it.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

jiffy said:


> Ridgid Pipe Tools are not the same company.
> 
> TTI owns Milwaukee, Ridgid, Ryobi, Hoover, Dirt Devil, etc. But, the pipe tools are not included.


Two separate companies are using the same spelling and brand logo? I find that difficult to believe.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I have the 12 or 13" planer and have been very happy with it. I did see recently in HD a smaller Ridgid table saw (similar to the Dewalt 745). Curious if it is any good.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Two separate companies are using the same spelling and brand logo? I find that difficult to believe.


Yep true in some respects. Could have changed since I heard last but it used to be something along the lines of Emerson makes the plumbing tools. 


Here you go here's a quote from a guy who works for ridgid

Coming from a former employee of Emerson Electric(Ridgid and Ridge Tool co.) and currently an employee of T.T.I.(TechTronic Ind.) I can tell you all benchtop,stationary, and hand held tools(drills,sanders,saws,etc...)are manufactred by T.T.I. with the exception of four tools which are made in Germany by Metabo for us. T.T.I. also does some private label for Sears Craftsman and a small amount of Mastercraft for Canadian Tire(Canada only) to their spec requests.Other than the four tools made in Germany all other tools are made in either Taiwan or China(except Ryobi routers -they are made in South Carolina,USA). But you must remember these tools are made in our own manufacturing plants not by a manufacterer who is making for every Tom,Dick,and Harry. The quality control is tighter and by producing in house we can keep costs down and in turn relay a cheaper cost to the consumer.Also, T.T.I.purchased all the tooling(moulds)from Emerson Electric when they bought that division from them so the tools are pretty much the same except for the colour change and a few improvements they made on certain tools(and we lowered the prices on most tools). Emerson Electric still makes the wet/dry vacuums and air filtration units and Ridge Tool(a div. of Emerson Electric) is still making all plumbing tools and devices. Hope I've answered your questions without too much detail.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

alboston said:


> II did see recently in HD a smaller Ridgid table saw (similar to the Dewalt 745). Curious if it is any good.


I bought it about a month ago and have used it almost everyday. I like it so far. Light weight but still strong.


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

I have the complete job max system both cordless and corded. For what i use it for i have no complaints.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I love my Ridgid Jobmax. It has payed for itself a long time ago and I haven't had it that long. Whenever I pull it out, non carpenter types are awed and amazed. :thumbup:

What 4 tools are made by Metabo?


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I don't think Ridgid is any better/worse than Milwaukee.


You could be right, but I've always seen Milwaukee on par w/ Makita, Bosch & (older) Porter Cable, while Ridgid's in a slightly lower class w/ DeWalt, Craftsman or Hitachi and bringing up the rear are Ryobi, Skil, Black & Decker and so on...

Specs are on a pretty even keel across the board so I base this "theory" on pricing, durability and fit & finish. 

I know I'm leaving out a-lot of labels, "higher" & "lower" but you get the jist...


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I usually prefer Milwaukee tools, but so far Ridgid tools have been pretty good to me.
> However, If the prices had been equal, I guarantee I would've bought _ALL_ Milwaukee stuff.


Me too...:thumbsup:



HighlanderNorth said:


> What do you think of Ridgid tools?


The few I've owned/used have all felt solid & worked as well as Mil/Mak etc.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Whenever I pull it out, non carpenter types are awed and amazed. :thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> What 4 tools are made by Metabo?


Oh Oh Oh I know








The 1/2" drill
The jig saw
I gonna let someone else try:whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

MilwaukeeMike said:


>


You funny. :laughing:


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

*Never have used the lifetime warranty*

We use several Ridgid tools, ranging from the 4512 table saw to the small trim router. The only ones I am not happy with are the corded 13A and the cordless 18V recip saws. The cordless battery runs down exceptionally quickly when cutting any material that offers real resistance. Cast iron pipe comes to mind. The spring loaded blade retainer on the corded model, although easy to operate compared to Bosch and Milwaukee recips, loosens up too easily. I still use the Ridgids though, especially for dusty work, they handle it well. Blow 'em out and they keep going.

An earlier post commented on nailers. I have a couple Ridgid oil free ones and am pleased with them, but prefer my P-C's.

Bottom line is that I own about 15 Ridgid tools and have yet to require any repairs or battery replacement.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mike- said:


> their vacuums suck for the price. Lol.


 sure do, greatly.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> they made the first cordless screw gun used by the astronauts:thumbup:


Thought that was B&D....


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

CO762 said:


> sure do, greatly.


Fr the price...they are good


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Drabe said:


> i wouldnt hesitate to buy craftsman mechanics tools


Me either, unless I was a mechanic.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I own more Hitachi than Milwaukee. There's a reason for that and it's not price.


You are the avante garde designer moonlighting as a setter? :laughing:


----------



## EPAYNE (Jul 21, 2011)

The biggest flaw with the Rigid recp is exhaust port. When doing overhead cutting debris gets into the fan chops up and shoots back at the operator. Thats the only rigid tool I would complain about. Not sure the model names but I have a older circ, large cast table saw, two 12" chop boxes, and a drill driver.

Wish I noticed earlier but rigid has a sweet compact compressor with three tanks where you can detach the motor and one tank. Which is was around before the emego, thing weighs a ton


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a lot of their shop tools, and love them. Table saw, jointer, band saw, and planer. Ran at least 5000bf through the planer before it broke a drive cog, the much more expensive Dewalt that replaced it is a piece of crap. Cut is a little cleaner but will only take 3/64 a pass, rigid would take 1/8" without bogging. Even at 1/32 the Dewalt slips. Massive piece of crap.


----------



## MilwaukeeMike (Feb 15, 2011)

angus242 said:


> :blink:
> 
> I own more Hitachi than Milwaukee. There's *a* reason for that and it's not price.


Here are 2 more: Hitachi's warranty is one of the best in the industry & I admit they're _the_ coolest looking tools I've seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 26, 2008)

own rigid worm drive and shes pretty good. heavier than what im used to but good saw.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have to admit I like the lighted cord ends on the tool with a symbol of what tool is pluged in.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup the light at the end of the ol cord is a winner:thumbsup:


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Between my business partner and myself it seems like we keep Ridgid in business. I know I'll forget some stuff but here's the list of what I have : 12" sliding miter with utility vehicle, 7" wet saw, jobsite table saw w/ stand, stationary cabinet table saw, 1/2" vsr drill, one hand recip saw, 9 amp recip saw, 2 corded jobmax, vs belt sander, 1/4 sheet sander, plunge and fixed base router, and numerous plumbing hand tools. Not to mention a handful of Ridgid t-shirts. Have had great success with their tools, not to mention the lifetime service guarantee. 

Our cordless stuff is Makita however, but I've been debating trying out some Ridgid cordless tools. Build.com has some Ridgid tools i haven't seen anywhere else such as claw hammers and tape measures.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I knew I'd forget some stuff. Also have the Tri-stack compressor and 2 18 gauge nailers. The compressor is a beast, but weighs a lot. The miter saw is 70 pounds and the compressor says 77, but it's gotta be twice as heavy as the saw.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sasquatch said:


> own rigid worm drive and shes pretty good. heavier than what im used to but good saw.


I put away my PC mag and use that rigid for most work now. :thumbsup:


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

i own that compressor with the twin tank thats detachable. in my opinion its worthless. its just there to weigh twice as much as me. though i got a great deal on it i dont think its worth the hype or money.
one dude i work with has one of there circ saws and its super nice. (i prefer the makita) but it is worth the money i would say. 
but on a side note bud light is worth its money to


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

swartzj81 said:


> i own that compressor with the twin tank thats detachable. in my opinion its worthless. its just there to weigh twice as much as me. though i got a great deal on it i dont think its worth the hype or money.
> one dude i work with has one of there circ saws and its super nice. (i prefer the makita) but it is worth the money i would say.
> but on a side note bud light is worth its money to


I bought one of those heavy twin tank compressors last year when they first came out. After stepping on my "nut" each time I had to move it, I kindly returned it. That has to be one of their worst designed pieces of equipment out there, IMO. 

I just bought the Ridgid stainless steel 16 gallon shop vac. very nice...!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

bdoles said:


> I just bought the Ridgid stainless steel 16 gallon shop vac. very nice...!


There vacs are the only nice things yet have! :laughing:

There a filters, nozzles and extras are super expensive though...


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

maybe ill try one of there shop vacs cause i could use an upgrade. mine just blows dust even with a new filter haha.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

swartzj81 said:


> maybe ill try one of there shop vacs cause i could use an upgrade. mine just blows dust even with a new filter haha.


You won't be disapointed...


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

swartzj81 said:


> maybe ill try one of there shop vacs cause i could use an upgrade. mine just blows dust even with a new filter haha.


I have the 6hp 14 gallon vac and love it. Home Depot has a special on a 16 gallon 5hp for $49.99 right now. Also 2 filters for $24.99. Pretty good buys on both.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Jdub2083 said:


> I have the 6hp 14 gallon vac and love it. Home Depot has a special on a 16 gallon 5hp for $49.99 right now. Also 2 filters for $24.99. Pretty good buys on both.


I picked up the same exact thing on black Friday...


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a question.. anyone use the filter bags for the vac's?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Here's a question.. anyone use the filter bags for the vac's?


I do, makes a huge difference, less suction loss, filters last forever..and you can actually suck up fiberglass insulation without clogging your filter in 10 seconds.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Scribbles said:


> I have a lot of their shop tools, and love them. Table saw, jointer, band saw, and planer. Ran at least 5000bf through the planer before it broke a drive cog, the much more expensive Dewalt that replaced it is a piece of crap. Cut is a little cleaner but will only take 3/64 a pass, rigid would take 1/8" without bogging. Even at 1/32 the Dewalt slips. Massive piece of crap.


You need a real planer man. 

I don't know how you could use one of those screamers all the time.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You need a real planer man.
> 
> I don't know how you could use one of those screamers all the time.


I know it drives me f-in crazy. The one tool that I just can’t stand. The real kicker is my last planer was a 20" general helical. Talk about slumming.


----------

